# Browning Syntec Feeder XXL für 79,90€



## HWB-Shop (22. September 2004)

Dieses und weitere Schnäppchen gibt`s derzeit unter unseren *Sonderangeboten*.
Unser Sonderangebotsbereich wird, wie bereits in einem früheren Thread mitgeteilt, regelmäßig zum 20`zigsten eines jeden Monats neu überarbeitet. Die jeweiligen Angebote gelten solange der Vorrat reicht. 

Euer HWB-Fishingtackles Team #6 

http://www.hwb-fishingtackles.de
http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de
http://www.hwb-catchcorner.de



​


----------

